# looking for someone



## snake08 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi everyone..I am wondering if anyone can help me find a particular person or his name. He raises specifically oriental rollers in MN. I once purchase some birds from him, but forgot his name and was wondering if someone can shed some light. I don't remember if his name was Gary or not...I have a vivid memory of his name. It was a quick chat. Thank you


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

snake08 said:


> Hi everyone..I am wondering if anyone can help me find a particular person or his name. He raises specifically oriental rollers in MN. I once purchase some birds from him, but forgot his name and was wondering if someone can shed some light. I don't remember if his name was Gary or not...I have a vivid memory of his name. It was a quick chat. Thank you


Is it someone you chatted with here on PT?


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

snake08 said:


> Hi everyone..I am wondering if anyone can help me find a particular person or his name. He raises specifically oriental rollers in MN. I once purchase some birds from him, but forgot his name and was wondering if someone can shed some light. I don't remember if his name was Gary or not...I have a vivid memory of his name. It was a quick chat. Thank you


Don't know right off hand, but check with Sylvia Isom, the secretary, or her husband J.P , who's the president of the United Oriental Roller Association http://www.angelfire.com/ut2/uora/index.html [email protected] or her husband [email protected] and also with the guys from Flying Oriental Roller Society http://com3.runboard.com/bflyingorientalrollersociety

Right off hand, I don't know anyone named Gary who's in MN.


----------



## snake08 (Jan 21, 2008)

No i didn't talk to him on this forum....I was wondering if anyone in the forum would know him...but that's okay....maybe in time I will meet him again......thanks you guys...


----------

